# changer la forme des icones et de la barre en bas de fentre



## xds74 (7 Mars 2011)

es ce qu'il existe des logiciel pour changer l'apparence des logo et ou  le type d'affichage de la barre ou elle sont placé, et qq ch qui permetterai de naviguer différement dans le finder.
Merci


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2011)

En remontant un chouïa plus haut dans le forum (Mac OS X), il y a...
Le forum customisation...
Si c'est bien ce que tu cherches; je n'ai pas compris le titre de ton sujet...
"le fentre" ?!...


----------



## xds74 (8 Mars 2011)

lol jeux de mots ramutcho


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2011)

Ah...
Entre les jeux de mots et les fautes, je me suis "perdu", alors...


----------



## wath68 (8 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Si c'est bien ce que tu cherches; je n'ai pas compris le titre de ton sujet...


Moi c'est la totalité que je n'ai pas compris.

C'est quoi la barre en bas de fenêtre ?
Qu'entends-tu par "Logo" ?


----------



## xds74 (8 Mars 2011)

la barre de dock 
et logo je pensai icônes autant pour moi .


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2011)

Allez, on déplace dans le sous-forum.
Pour les icônes et le Dock, il y a CandyBar (très bien, payant).
Pour les icônes, il y a LiteIcon (jamais utilisé, apparemment pas mal, gratuit).


----------



## Yorwan (8 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Allez, on déplace dans le sous-forum.
> Pour les icônes et le Dock, il y a CandyBar (très bien, payant).
> Pour les icônes, il y a LiteIcon (jamais utilisé, apparemment pas mal, gratuit).



LiteIcon, je l'avais utilisé mais il ne permet pas de changer l'icone du Finder ni de la poubelle, donc Candybar reste LA référence.


----------



## wath68 (8 Mars 2011)

Yorwan a dit:


> LiteIcon, je l'avais utilisé mais il ne permet pas de changer l'icone du Finder ni de la poubelle, donc Candybar reste LA référence.


Et pourtant ...


----------



## Yorwan (8 Mars 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Et pourtant ...
> 
> [



Alors j'avais du loupé un truc, toujours est il que ça avait pas marché. Aussi, je préfère CandyBar pour les collections


----------

